# ROHM Labs PCT Tabs



## stevebaker (Aug 15, 2006)

would these tablets by ROHM labs cover PCT needs or would you need to add something extra like HCG?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

they would cover your needs Steve i only use these now during PCT


----------



## dave20 (Sep 21, 2005)

Really good product.. i use these and only these for PCT.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

i want some of those


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

Kezz said:


> i want some of those


me too, my source hasnt got them so just the normal clomid, nolva and hcg for me for the time being


----------



## NeilpWest (Aug 19, 2007)

Do you still need to run hcg through the cycle like normal or is that not needed if you use the tabs for pct?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

HCG through the cycle is still needed as this helps the nuts kickstart when on PCT....


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Whats in the tabs?


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

i forget the exact dosage but nolv/clomid/proviron/mt2 (i think its called that, its that peptide from the melotan to help with rock hard bonars) luv these pct caps!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

TH&S said:


> Whats in the tabs?


stuff for PCT


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

lol Paul.

these are very good and remove the need for taking lots of diff tabs.


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

the_gre8t_1ne said:


> i forget the exact dosage but nolv/clomid/proviron/mt2 (i think its called that, its that peptide from the melotan to help with rock hard bonars) luv these pct caps!


 isnt it pt141?


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

thats it, but i coulda sworn thats wats in the melotan?


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Pscarb said:


> stuff for PCT


Thanks for clearing that up for me Paul


----------



## dan2004 (May 8, 2007)

What is MT2 thats in there ?


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Pscarb said:


> they would cover your needs Steve i only use these now during PCT


me too.


----------



## am1ev1l (Feb 25, 2008)

I love those guys at Rohm, they make steroid taking easy! 

How long would you usually use them for? Same duration as Novladex?


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

read the instructions on the tub mate....

2 per day for 30 days I think


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

they come in tubs of 60 you take one capsule am/pm so they will last one month....if you have crashed badly then you will need more than these to help recovery...

there is a peptide in MT2 that is used for erection dysfunction mainly in the states this is what is in the capsule....


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

Pscarb said:


> they come in tubs of 60 you take one capsule am/pm so they will last one month....if you have crashed badly then you will need more than these to help recovery...
> 
> there is a peptide in MT2 that is used for erection dysfunction mainly in the states this is what is in the capsule....


Are you saying its mainly american that suffer erectile dysfunction lol


----------



## brasco (Mar 3, 2007)

i cant get these either


----------



## drago78 (Oct 1, 2007)

brasco said:


> i cant get these either


nor me

I am suprised other labs dont do them


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

drago78 said:


> nor me
> 
> I am suprised other labs dont do them


they do


----------



## drago78 (Oct 1, 2007)

with the same ingredients as rohm?


----------



## fgs5635 (Jan 15, 2008)

I take it these are legal in england?

Is anyone allowed to post a link to a seller?


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

fgs5635 said:


> I take it these are legal in england?
> 
> Is anyone allowed to post a link to a seller?


bump to that


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Its not a legal product so no source requests please.


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

You can make you own "of sorts":

Clomid

Nolva

Proviron

PT141


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

yea you can if you can get pt141....

as tom has mentioned it is not a legal product so no more "i wish i could get some" posts guys


----------



## dan2004 (May 8, 2007)

Does anyone know the amount of each compound (in mg) in these caps ?


----------



## britbull (Mar 18, 2004)

I was under the impression these DO NOT contain pt141, this information came from someone very well placed to rhom, and iirc the information was available online at some point.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

what did your well placed guy tell you they did contain??


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Im thinkin of takin these for my pct, but i think i will have crashed pretty badly, so will one month of these followed by 40mg of nolvo a day for another month be sufficient ?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

no one knows mate you will have to carry out your plan then get bloods done to see if you have recovered or not.


----------



## TAFFY (Jun 3, 2009)

i recently bought 2 tubs of these i used the one tub after course got one left, just wondering could you take thme during course instead of taking things like tomaxifen things like this or not, cause someone i know takes one a nite when he on cycle,


----------



## TAFFY (Jun 3, 2009)

any replies guys!


----------



## standardflexer (Jul 16, 2008)

I would not mate, got clomid in which I dont think should be used while on cycle.


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

I doubt very much if ROHM caps contain PT141 or MT2, and if they do there would be little effect from either. Both peptides are considerably longer than could be taken up through oral delivery.

J


----------



## Barbell mafia (Jan 28, 2011)

I heard they make ur dick bigger and give u that Viagra feelin lol


----------



## Starh (Feb 12, 2011)

^^ lol


----------

